# Please help: Car Pro - gtechniq



## Oliver (Jun 23, 2013)

*EDIT*

Some pictures as promised. What do you think?









































Hi guys,

I've got a 6 month old m135i with the supergaurd(****e) from the dealer.

It's been in and out of the dealership with some warranty issues (that's another story for another day) and with all their service washes there are some dreaded swirl marks appearing, nothing to heavy though as it is only 6 months old.

Anyway, want to get a nice glossy finish and some protection for the paint, I don't have the time, skill or patients to detail/seal it myself so I've contacted to separate detailers about protection and shine.

One uses gtechniq c1+ (£240) and the other Car Pro CQUARTZ FINEST (£250 without warranty, £300 with).

I really need help on which one and is it worth it?

I wash my car regularly at home as I drive down bad country roads and it gets dirty and covered in **** every week, but I want an easy maintenance product where all I need to do is wash and maybe a QD or spray and wipe off product to keep the shine.

All help much appreciated as I want to book it for this Friday.

Thanks.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Go with the detailer you are most comfortable with and does a better job, not what product they use. 

Saying that, C.Quartz Finest is the superior coating out of those!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Just note that the prices they've quoted may not include any paint correction which would be necessary before application of C1 or Finest :thumb:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks raven, that's +1 for c. Quartz 

Systemclenz- hopefully it won't need it as its only 6 months old :/


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Oliver said:


> Thanks raven, that's +1 for c. Quartz
> 
> Systemclenz- hopefully it won't need it as its only 6 months old :/


I can almost guarantee it will. It only takes 1 bad wash and you're back to where you started with swirls etc.

No point in applying a hard wearing durable coating on top of swirls, marring etc

I'd also go for Cquartz.


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Oliver said:


> Thanks raven, that's +1 for c. Quartz
> 
> Systemclenz- hopefully it won't need it as its only 6 months old :/


Before applying either product you'll want the paint to be a perfect as possible. You said that you've got light swirl marks appearing so you'll probably need a bit of machine polishing to remove them prior to the application of the coating.


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

I am a little surprised that the supplier of CarPro’s FINEST has quoted one price for warranted work and one without. It is my understanding that CarPro Approved Detailers are contractually obliged to warranty their work if FINEST is used.

Also, as SystemsClenz has suggested, the cost of application seems keenly priced, I would suggest that no correction is built into the price quoted.

Even factory “fresh” vehicles come straight out of the dealers with mild wash marring; to add FINEST without any sort of correction prior to application makes no sense. All that will happen is you’ll lock in the swirls.

Personally, I would go with FINEST; as both my vehicles are wearing it, so I do have some experience.

Hope this helps?

All the best…


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

another vote for Cquartz Finest here, the 2 year warranty is superb, im currently using Cquartz UK but will be getting Finest on after it wears off

most detailers will do a "new car" detail and light polish the car if needed then apply cquartz

where are you located?

check for approved finest detailers on here: http://www.carpro.uk.com/approved-detailers/


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> I can almost guarantee it will. It only takes 1 bad wash and you're back to where you started with swirls etc.
> 
> No point in applying a hard wearing durable coating on top of swirls, marring etc
> 
> I'd also go for Cquartz.


Agree.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments, clearly the common consensus is the cquartz so I'm going with that 

The detailed is on that approved list 

Dunstable

Unique Detail

Andy Parsons

Phone: 07836 345854

Email: [email protected]

Web: www.unique-detail.co.uk

It's is the email received over the weekend. He does mention this price does not include any machine polishing to eliminate scratches/swirls.

Obviously he can advise me on whether or not I need a polish etc... But do you guys believe its worth the extra £50 for the warranty? I mean how does that even work? Surly it's subject to different people's interpretation whether it has worked as described?

Hi Oliver,

As per your request regarding our conversation on Friday I will undertake a C.Quartz Finest application to your Bmw for the sum of £250.
This will include all preparation work to ensure the paintwork is in suitable condition for the coating to be applied,wheels will be coated in Gtechniqs wheel armour and the inside vacuumed and dusted.
What is not included is the Guarantee with C.quartz... and any machine polishing to eliminate fine scratches these would be at an additional cost.

I have enclosed the Link below on C.Quartz Finest for your interest and hope to talk soon.

http://cquartz.com/pages.php?page_id=68

Regards
Andy
www.unique-detail.co.uk

Tel:07836 345854


----------



## Oliver (Jun 23, 2013)

This is the email...*


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tell him you want Finest on your wheels too or DLUX and stick with the Cquartz theme :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, Finest on wheels is fantastic. Finest and Dlux are the only wheel coatings I use now!

I don't know how the warranty vs non warranty works, If Andy contacts Avi he may be able to get doubled warranties for his finest when buying it, but you need to keep track of what warranty is going to what car. I have some extra warranty kits on the way I'm told. As small cars don't use the whole bottle.
It will be applied the same way, so if your happy to go without warranty, it won't affect the performance, it simply means if the coating fails within two years Andy isn't obligated to re-apply it, although he's a nice guy so he might even re-apply it if it was to fail(I've never seen it fail yet!)


----------



## Oliver (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks all for the feedback, I'm also going to get a 3m venturesheild once the works been done?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 23, 2013)

It's all booked in for finest £300 and an extra £100 if polishing is required  hopefully it comes out really well! 

This will be my first experience at a pro detail so I'm excited to see if the results match the hype.

I'll put up some pics when it's done


----------



## Oliver (Jun 23, 2013)

Pictures Bump


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Oliver said:


> It's all booked in for finest £300 and an extra £100 if polishing is required  hopefully it comes out really well!
> 
> This will be my first experience at a pro detail so I'm excited to see if the results match the hype.
> 
> I'll put up some pics when it's done


well on that colour i would be suprised if your not delighted, i have DLUX on wheels and with M Sport brakes a quick blast of power washer get most dust off, and the Gloss with finest is fantastic


----------



## Oliver (Jun 23, 2013)

Yh I am really happy. Its beaded well today from the rain and it still looks pretty damn clean (normally it would be filthy by now) .


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice pics. Car looks fantastic. Looks like you made a good choice with the coating. :thumb:

These have really grown on me and if I was in the market for a new car today I would be sorely tempted by one. That blue is a superb colour - I think metallic blue is making a big comeback these days.


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anyone know who could do cquartz as an approved detailer in West Yorkshire? I know a guy who is looking for a new car detail with protection.
:buffer:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

you can look here in the map :

http://www.carpro.uk.com/approved-detailers/


----------

